# Jake - Ragdoll



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My gorgeous floppy bum bum snuggly lump Jake 

his colours coming out really nice now and his main is really growing, like a lions! and his trousers as very baggy haha!!

P.s. He asked me to block out his bits in one of the photos, he said hed only do that for a million £


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh!!!!!!!!!!!1

Your cats are always so beautiful and well looked after. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww thanks! 26 views and 1 reply. my boy isnt loved *sniff!* lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub: Just beautiful. That's the colour I want when I get mine


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> :001_wub::001_wub: Just beautiful. That's the colour I want when I get mine


I do love my blues, Im hoping that I get one from this litter *paws crossed*


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aww Jake wants to live with me, I heard him say it. he said plese please please DD will love me loads and loads and I will luurve her back


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aww Jake wants to live with me, I heard him say it. he said plese please please DD will love me loads and loads and I will luurve her back


hahaha!! hmmm are you SURE he said that?? to me it sounded like 'hmmm treats' :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> hahaha!! hmmm are you SURE he said that?? to me it sounded like 'hmmm treats' :lol:


I swear it and I didnt bribe him one bit :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I swear it and I didnt bribe him one bit :lol:


haha ! :lol: i think he take a bribe he loves treat! more than me! :scared:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

hehe well I shall get some nice treats then  lots of bribing to be done!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol NOOOOOooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek6: :lol:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

What a beauty. How old is Jake? How long does it take for his full colour to develop?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's lovely  Great censorship


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

he's a beauty!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MaryA said:


> What a beauty. How old is Jake? How long does it take for his full colour to develop?


his 10months now, will take another year or so, his changed quite alot, he now has a silvery/blue shimmer on his actual coat, where as before it was the purest white, his point are quite light, more a slate, which I like! Do you have a blue raggie aswel?? 

Edit: my tortie is still changing after 3years!



tylow said:


> He's lovely  Great censorship


haha glad you liked it! he said he would only do that for a million! :lol:



Tapir said:


> he's a beauty!


thanks!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jake is a handsome boy TB.How old is he.I sometimes think Meeko (10 months)is not going to be a very hairy Raggie.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Buffie it is funny you have mentioned this as the other day my partner ,who knows very little about cats, was looking at pictures of Ragdolls and said Seal Bi-colours never look particularly hairy in pictures. Our boy Tiko (Seal BC) is the same. He will be 9 months soon. Our seal point is a girl (She is 6) and she is super hairy!

Perhaps TB can spread some light?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely raggie is he your stud boy>
some raggies are hairier because of their lines.
out of five raggies i only have raggie that doesnt have
a long coat and that is raffles


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> Jake is a handsome boy TB.How old is he.I sometimes think Meeko (10 months)is not going to be a very hairy Raggie.


his 10months lol! his a big fliipin boy...his a lump and a half!! 



Abcynthia said:


> Buffie it is funny you have mentioned this as the other day my partner ,who knows very little about cats, was looking at pictures of Ragdolls and said Seal Bi-colours never look particularly hairy in pictures. Our boy Tiko (Seal BC) is the same. He will be 9 months soon. Our seal point is a girl (She is 6) and she is super hairy!
> 
> Perhaps TB can spread some light?


raggies are actually not long haired cats, they are semi long hair! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> lovely raggie is he your stud boy>
> some raggies are hairier because of their lines.
> out of five raggies i only have raggie that doesnt have
> a long coat and that is raffles


My stud that I use (a red) is a imported and he has out-crosses about 7 gens back BUT he also lives outside so his coat is thick and fairly long, cats that live indoors dont need the insulation like outside cats, my girly has got quite a thin coat, has been indoors since 5months old (when I got her) shes nearly 3years now.

My boy lived outside daily for 2 months (came in nightly) when I had kittens, and his coat is THICK, not long but very thick!

lol he will (I HOPE!!) be my new stud boys, his too young and not interested or mature enough, had 3 girls in call and he came over to me for treats and hugs :lol:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jakey!!! My boy 

TB I was looking on your kittens that have gone to new homes page, is that a cream point raggie I saw? or red? Another of my faves!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Jakey!!! My boy
> 
> TB I was looking on your kittens that have gone to new homes page, is that a cream point raggie I saw? or red? Another of my faves!


Which one??? We have 4 of them, one is a red mitted with a blaze (small white strip on the nose) the SPIT of HER!! (A GIRL!) daddy
we have another girly!! which is a red point. and 2 red point boys , again one with a small blaze, his mitted to actually!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh see now tb you have to make a photo thread containing all your red point raggies  For meeee!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Oh see now tb you have to make a photo thread containing all your red point raggies  For meeee!


go onto the breeding forum ive just had some pics back from a red girl & a tortie girl that i bred back, they bought them some clothes so fuuny!!  
its under 'girls that ive bred' in the cat bit!

im expecting reds in 3weeks.........


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

amazingly sonni my blue bi who is an indoor cat and doesnt even attempt to go out anytime (because of his neurological problem) has the thickest coat this year, i assume it is due to the cold winter this year.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> amazingly sonni my blue bi who is an indoor cat and doesnt even attempt to go out anytime (because of his neurological problem) has the thickest coat this year, i assume it is due to the cold winter this year.


might be, they have kept their thick coats and have been indoors ever since!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Do you have a blue raggie aswel??


Yes, Luke aka Poppet is a blue colourpoint. He is 17 weeks and 4 days old and I'm sure he is darker than when we got him just before Yule. I'm getting a new camera and will get some close up piccies to share.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MaryA said:


> Yes, Luke aka Poppet is a blue colourpoint. He is 17 weeks and 4 days old and I'm sure he is darker than when we got him just before Yule. I'm getting a new camera and will get some close up piccies to share.


yes they do get darker!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Abcynthia said:


> Buffie it is funny you have mentioned this as the other day my partner ,who knows very little about cats, was looking at pictures of Ragdolls and said Seal Bi-colours never look particularly hairy in pictures. Our boy Tiko (Seal BC) is the same. He will be 9 months soon. Our seal point is a girl (She is 6) and she is super hairy!
> 
> Perhaps TB can spread some light?


It is amazing how much their coats can differ, our Seal Bi- boy Charlie has quite a long silky plush coat as do 2 of our blue colourpoint boys but Meighan a blue colour point girls has a very short coat. the shading of their coat and points does change with moults to, but im sure at this time of year with the heating on most of the day that it can't be the best thing for their coats.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

raggs said:


> It is amazing how much their coats can differ, our Seal Bi- boy Charlie has quite a long silky plush coat as do 2 of our blue colourpoint boys but Meighan a blue colour point girls has a very short coat. the shading of their coat and points does change with moults to, but im sure at this time of year with the heating on most of the day that it can't be the best thing for their coats.


our tortie girl has changed SO much, sometimes her coat is compltly cream, then is goes in patches of brown, at the moment is very dark all over!

do you like our tabby boy? ?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> our tortie girl has changed SO much, sometimes her coat is compltly cream, then is goes in patches of brown, at the moment is very dark all over!
> 
> do you like our tabby boy? ?


yes very much, our girl Meighan has just been mated with a Seal Tabby too, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

raggs said:


> yes very much, our girl Meighan has just been mated with a Seal Tabby too, so fingers crossed.


oooo!  Im hoping for a seal girl (really want a blue though!) from this mating, Im really excited as its the first time I have first pick of my own kittens lol!  and its a different stud aswell, literally can not wait to meet the kittens :001_wub:

I visited a few forums and quite a few raggies lovers do not like tabbies  I was quite shocked, my boy is quite light and has whiet eyeliner but I think that he is stunning! I tend to love all the colours / patterns really though just a general raggie breed lover lol!  :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's lush, love his eyes, stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's lush, love his eyes, stunning :thumbup:


thanks!  D:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy and such floofelicious pantaloons!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> What a gorgeous boy and such floofelicious pantaloons!


lol awww i like that word lol  i love his 'pants' lol :thumbup:


----------

